
Tesla shares rally for no reason - xoxoy
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/17/tesla-shares-rally-for-no-reason/
======
foepys
Were there maybe some stimulus checks arriving in the US? I read somewhere
that especially a lot of millennials were putting their entire stimulus checks
into stocks instead of spending them for goods and services. Because Tesla is
seen as hip and has an upwards trajectory for a long time now, they were a
prime target for those amateur investors.

~~~
blaser-waffle
Did we have a big article on HN when oil futures went negative? IIRC there
were something like 100,000+ retail investors who piled into those oil
futures, with non-trivial amounts of cash... and the price hardly moved.
Institutional investors are _that_ powerful.

A million retail investors with stimulus checks -- which are pitifully small,
IMO -- aren't going to move the needle.

A L G O R I T H M S

